# 11/12 daily hunt'n thread



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed back to BW! Left my stand on the tree last night so I probly have a family of raccoons to fight off first thing. Hope the deer move like they did yesterday.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Hiked a long way to get to this spot. This far in the woods with a signal go figure. Good luck to everybody in the woods this morning.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck Fellas.
Use them eyes and ears.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunting down on the south end by myself... it sure did get light fast. Someone is already shooting on some private property. These Miltonites are wild.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Been in the stand for 45 minutes. Saw 2, one was a sure nuff good un. Someone beat us to it 15 minutes ago and shot him. We watched him drop.

Smaller one stuck around. JJ gained the stregth to overcome buck fever after forevere, (4 minutes) and made the 191 yrd shot. Hit it back left side, watched it hobble in the woods! I am sure he us down with the .270 ballistic


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm just waking up. Gotta skip today. Be in wing most of the morning working on our property there 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What the crap? Is this wind really going to blow 360? Just got busted upwind...which is now downwind from what it is suppos d to be and was! Until just now.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just had 3 come behind me, 60 yards or so, got wind and left, no blows

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm hungry.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol!! Decided to turn my stand a little, in the middle of that a mom and fawn come right by! Wtf?? 20 yards, took video

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just noticed a ladder stand 70 yards to the SW of me, directly behind me. Lol


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn John now I'm hungry. Rolled up to mcdonalds this am and they tell me no credit cards damn... wait I got change but how much...? Screw it I'll order light. 2 burritos and a large coffee yum... pay my 4.53 in change with a nickel to spare... few let's eat. Well I got a Luke warm coffee and burritos that had been sitting a while. I digress what's for lunch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Damn John now I'm hungry. Rolled up to mcdonalds this am and they tell me no credit cards damn... wait I got change but how much...? Screw it I'll order light. 2 burritos and a large coffee yum... pay my 4.53 in change with a nickel to spare... few let's eat. Well I got a Luke warm coffee and burritos that had been sitting a while. I digress what's for lunch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well played. Lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta figure out this morning archery hunt deal... I don't very often see deer in the morning, and when I do, they are going somewhere in a hurry. Dang heffers.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Do It son!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Squirrels don't realize it's open season yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sicfish must be sittin' on Billy's fence line!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> View attachment 828697
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


What broadhead is that 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> What broadhead is that
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Looks like a reaper.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Nice Skull!! Way to lay one down.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Cuz has seen 18 now and the only one to get in range is a spotted fawn lmao!


He needs to sit closer to the corn pile!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just rolled my FA out of bed, sounds like them deers are moving!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Private land I'm near must be Ted Nugents florida home, this guy shoots non stop. I figure I'll have at least 5 shots at anything during gun season before they realize it's me

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

sure said:


> Private land I'm near must be Ted Nugents florida home, this guy shoots non stop. I figure I'll have at least 5 shots at anything during gun season before they realize it's me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk




You ain't kidding pretty sure they were shooting a barret the other day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just had a doe come right to me, perfect setup, drew back, calmed down, picked the right pin, was putting pressure on the trigger and then....spotted fawn popped out. That would have ruined my day

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

sure said:


> Private land I'm near must be Ted Nugents florida home, this guy shoots non stop. I figure I'll have at least 5 shots at anything during gun season before they realize it's me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Was the same way where I sat yesterday. Sounded like a war zone. Didn't see a thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am stuck at the kids soccer games. No deer, but a plethora of yoga pants...


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I'm cleaning out shed to get ready to sell my place.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen 4, both milker with spotted fawns.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> I am stuck at the kids soccer games. No deer, but a plethora of yoga pants...


Just like deer, you can mount them too.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Just like deer, you can mount them too.


. I will get some pics shortly.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> . I will get some pics shortly.


Wait a minute....what size yoga pants we talkin' bout?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Well roll tide.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

2 yards, no shot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, broadside. Wait til she quarters away.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Dang, broadside. Wait til she quarters away.


Im covered up...too many eyeballs. Dont want em to scatter and I forgot my fawn bleat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't bother if that yearlin is with her.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It'll survive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just missed a good one...Piebald.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's getting real boys...









The ref is putting stalk on...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you just wanted a rear view pic....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

How do deer know when you can't do anything? Before these were were 3 does that saw a leaf twitch or something and turned tail, these 2 came by with me turning my stand, flinging pine bark everywhere...
http://youtu.be/E6oui3Y1BSc
Not sure how to embed the video

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> It's getting real boys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those hams Kevin


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that 2 does and a rabbit?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Wiped out the whole family, there any deers left round there?


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty sure you shot the spots right off it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice and tender!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

....


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

25 to 30 deer is alot... y'all might want to get new rigs, people are gonna road hunt till they find where y'all hunt at..


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

smokin berlinet said:


> 25 to 30 deer is alot... y'all might want to get new rigs, people are gonna road hunt till they find where y'all hunt at..


Best part is I am pretty sure I know where they where at. But nobody hunts them couple areas cause. Well I don't know why. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

SICF that spot you're sitting looks really good though. Keep at it. It's just a matter of time!!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Was espo trying to stalk hogs or deer? Figured it was hogs but aint heard what yet?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

A sandwich 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

skullmount1988 said:


> Cousin was a 100 yards or so from me. He seen about 25 to 30 deer this morning. 2 of em had racks.


Dang, then keep killin and grillin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I was sure hoping when I woke up I would see Tyler/Josh/Val w/ deer!!! And ole Roberto, why didn't ya come back son? Ifin you can forum surf ya got my texts! hahaha


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> Best part is I am pretty sure I know where they where at. But nobody hunts them couple areas cause. Well I don't know why.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Were you 1 of the 8 trucks that drove by as the sun was coming up?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

stewart_fish said:


> Was espo trying to stalk hogs or deer? Figured it was hogs but aint heard what yet?


I'll let him tell the story. They moving pretty dang good.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Ok sounds like this could be good stuff. Man I had to have a work day or else I'd be out. Good luck yall.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Were you 1 of the 8 trucks that drove by as the sun was coming up?


No. I was in baker bout 8 then in wing until 1. But off something I seen earlier. Keep hammering that area. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dang, I was sure hoping when I woke up I would see Tyler/Josh/Val w/ deer!!! And ole Roberto, why didn't ya come back son? Ifin you can forum surf ya got my texts! hahaha


Haha. Got your text at 10am. Where is your front door. I seen your bunny ranch size pool. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Between my snorts, coughs, and sniffs this hunt isn't turning out too good.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I had some does bed down after feeding around yesterday, heard one of them sneeze twice, you ain't the only one


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Shot fired staying in the stand till the light quits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Bow right tfrizz?


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Heck yeah dude!! Keep us posted. Get another.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jealous!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

sure said:


> Jealous!


 
Cool vid. Pretty woods. :thumbsup: on the rabbit joke.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

1 lone doe this evening, could have smoked her 15 times but a little on the small side. (No rabbit killing)


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I killed a little one like that once. Got outta my stand, put him in my pocket and came home...........
Baaaahahahaha!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Me too, felt so bad about it, I couldn't sleep for 3 days....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Truth is I panicked and tied a rope around his neck and drug him out with the 3 wheeler. He got hung between two trees and I pulled his head clean off. What a screwed up and messy hunt!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup I killed a little one once also. Ate better then the bigger deer. Sometimes it happens. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I did the same. Came in alone and couldn't tell how big she was? Finally found her and was able to tie her legs together and carry her out like a purse. Man purse of course. Man that was some good eating though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Truth is I panicked and tied a rope around his neck and drug him out with the 3 wheeler. He got hung between two trees and I pulled his head clean off. What a screwed up and messy hunt!!


Couldn't just put the extra 30 pounds on the 3-wheeler??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Couldn't just put the extra 30 pounds on the 3-wheeler??




Wellllll - no. For several reasons I may or may not have been in violation of several "rules", hence the "I panicked" quote. Technically I did not "shoot" him. He just stepped into a fire lane and hit my passing load of buckshot - unfortunate!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not a good night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

That don't sound good......good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Not a good night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No blood? Clean miss???


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> No blood? Clean miss???




I wish








Sorry team 4. Hoping to find her in the am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, she'll be piled up somewhere...cool enough she'll be OK! As long as a yote don't find her!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Does it smell like poop or iron or clean smell

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ya going to look once the sun gets high tomorrow. It was a quartering to shot and I hit her a little far back I heard her run into the swampy creek. 3 of us couldn't find blood on either side of the creek. I hate wounding an animal like that. Hope I find her tomorrow I need some venison been out since April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Espo found some guts. Quartering to shot to far back. Not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

It gut shot she should not spoil. Gonna be a few hours till she passes 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> 2 yards, no shot.


Dang, why didn't you say hello. That's me in the dark shirt and my wife talking to her sister. I have better pictures.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Ya going to look once the sun gets high tomorrow. It was a quartering to shot and I hit her a little far back I heard her run into the swampy creek. 3 of us couldn't find blood on either side of the creek. I hate wounding an animal like that. Hope I find her tomorrow I need some venison been out since April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever find your deer this morning 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Unfortunately no. We looked for blood and could not find anything. I went deeper into the swampy stream area and after what I thought was grass left me up to my waist in water twice I had to call it off. Killed me to do but unfortunately I made a bad shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

